# Need a Hunting Buddy



## afweinzi (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm looking to get either a Golden Retreiver or GWP/GSP either pup or started and any breeder suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Jeff Jalbert at Top Shelf Kennels in Horace, N.D., or Keith Kemmer at Three-Paws Kennels in Casselton, N.D. Both have some remarkable GWPs. Don't know about any litters on the ground, but you sure can ask. My Remy is from Top Shelf and he's been amazing. I hunt with a buddy who owns a littermate, and both dogs are lights-out on anything with feathers. I also trained with both Jeff and Keith during the past two years, and they know their dogs. You can't go wrong on either end.


----------

